# Broward County Bike Pedestrian Advisory Committee



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Broward County BPAC meetings are held the second Wednesday of every month @ 6:30 pm in room 329F at the Broward County Governmental Center, 115 South Andrews Avenue, Ft. Lauderdale.

They do very good work and if you're interested in making positive change in South Florida, you can gain traction at these meetings. Miami Dade also has BPAC meetings, and I can find out the date and time.

PM me if you're interested in attending and need additional info or just attend.


----------

